# Shut off valve for DI. question.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll start next week an small project. Run ne ultrasonic w water line for 4 Slutz humidifiers and a water filter. Units and filter should be deliry by this Friday. My question is: what kind of shut off I should use? Plan key notes: Emergency shut off valve RATED for use with DI (De-ionized) water.
Attached is some pics. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.
Alex.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

The specs will have approved manufacturers.


----------



## cesspit (Dec 30, 2013)

PTFE (Teflon®) material. Work in a Dialysis clinic, but another company did the DI and RO water piping.

*EDIT*
Looks like other material approved for DI as well
http://media.wattswater.com/Orion-HighPurity.pdf


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.gfps.com/appgate/ecat/common_flow/10002S/UK/en/109392/109434/109435/109436/overview.html


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys, I'll use Chem-pure Ploypropyle (CHEMTROL) by NIBCO. Now I need to figure out how to connect the supply line, this is what I've from the manufacturer spec:

-The strainer/flow regulator is equipped with a 90° swivel, ¼” push-to-connect, fitting (see Figure 4). Connect the water supply piping to the humidifier by means of a 1/4” stainless steel or poly tubing (user provided). If there is a risk that the water supply piping could freeze, wrap the piping with insulating material.

Is it there any angle stop rated for DI or fitting to reduce from 1/2" to 1/4" with quick connect?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Polly pro.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got the PPR welding tool today, planning start this Thursday (I'm a week behind in this job). Any recommendations or tips will be appreciated.
Alex.


----------

